
Sprite and Fanta may be ‘poisonous’, rules Nigeria Court - sebleon
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/business/news/coca-cola-poisonous-spirit-fanta-court-nigeria-nigerian-bottling-company-vitamin-c-health-warnings-a7655766.html
======
hennykel
The Same type of case found in India too. Sales of Sprite, Fanta, Coca-Cola &
Pepsi have been banned in the southern Indian state of Tamil Nadu. Two of the
biggest trade associations in the region called for the boycott in favor of
Indian products. The American soft drinks giants have been accused of taking
too much water from rivers with local farmers left battling for proper
irrigation of the land at the time of a severe drought.

